# Le cercle vicieux de Stuffit: AU SECOURS!!!



## kamkil (27 Juillet 2003)

Apres une bonne heure je suis enfin arriver a cette page pour poster depuis mon PowerBook 180 avec un Netscape 2.1.2 extrement plantogene et incompatible

Je veux telecharger des trucs genre un client IRC et des petit jeux mais surtout un autre navigateur genre iCab. En fait c'est deja fait mais je peux pas les decompresser... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bah oui faut Stuffit Expander et je l'ai pas!!!

Je suis donc aller voir sur leur site et ait telecharger Stuffit Expander 5.5 qui marche pour 68k mais devinez quoi:
*pour decompresser Stuffit il faut Stuffit*





Ils ont reflechi 5 secondes ou quoi les gars? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je fais quoi maintenant avec mes archives qui trainent sur le bureau, hein? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si une bonne ame voudrais bien m'aider en decompressant cette m**** et la mettre dispo sur un ftp quelque part ce serait super sympa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un MacUser dans la merde...


----------



## Zitoune (27 Juillet 2003)

U got mail


----------



## kamkil (27 Juillet 2003)

Euh...

Ok, merci Zitoune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ca va me prendre une bonne heure pour arriver a ma boite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







T'as pas de ftp?


----------



## Zitoune (27 Juillet 2003)

118 ko  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FTP bloqué ce soir


----------



## Bernard53 (27 Juillet 2003)

Vous pouvez trouver une version de StuffIt Expander 5.5 (1,4 Mo) à cette adresse qui n'est que "BinHexée". Libre à vous de trouver un logiciel qui la "débinhexera", tous les logiciels de courrier électronique en sont capables. Sinon il vous faudra trouver un (vieux) CD d'une des revues informatiques consacrées au Mac qui la fournissait la plupart du temps.

Faites-moi savoir quand vous l'aurez téléchargée que je puisse l'éliminer de l'iDisk.

Salutations.


----------



## kamkil (27 Juillet 2003)

Bah non....

Je l'ai ce fichier en .hqx et il veut pas s'ouvrir comme par hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vais essayer avec eudora light mais je doute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si j'etais chez moi ce serait pas un pb mais je suis dans le New-Jersey sans meme un lecteur cd pour mac alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci quand meme nanard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si tu pouvais mettre la version expandee sur ton iDisk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: J'ai mis 40min pour arriver ici apres 8 redemarrage... Netscape voit des bugs JavaScript partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depuis que je l'ai desactiver ca a mieux


----------



## Bernard53 (28 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> *
> Merci quand meme nanard
> 
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas l'envie qui m'en manquait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ça ne fonctionne pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comme c'est une application il y a donc une partie ressources, il y a aussi une partie données, et la partie ressource est complètement perdue lors du transfert vers l'iDisk ; j'ai déjà eu ce problème auparavant. J'ai même réessayé et seule la partie data est transférée.

Pour contrer le problème il faut posséder un utilitaire du genre HexEdit qui est capable de créer un fichier de toute pièce. J'ai scindé le fichier StuffIt Expander en ses deux parties ressources  et data en deux fichiers de données. Il suffit de créer un nouveau fichier avec HexEdit et de coller chacun des deux fichiers un dans la partie data et l'autre dans la partie ressources. Quelques précisions sur ces deux fichiers ici .

Encore faut-il avoir un utilitaire (comme HexEdit) pour pouvoir faire l'opération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. j'ai viré l'ancien fichier StuffItExp.hqx


----------



## Bernard53 (28 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Bah non....
> 
> Je l'ai ce fichier en .hqx et il veut pas s'ouvrir comme par hasard
> 
> ...



Compact Pro, s'il est installé bien sûr, sait "débinhexer"


----------



## mad'doc (29 Juillet 2003)

J'ai des anciennes versions de Stuffit sur CD si ça peut t'aider...
J'ai mis une version d'Expander 5.1.3 si tu peux téléchager.


----------



## Bernard53 (29 Juillet 2003)

Essayez de télécharger votre fichier Expander 5.1.3 et vous verrez qu'il ne fonctionne pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Si l'application n'a pas été passée à la moulinette .sit ou .bin ou .hqx la partie ressource du fichier est perdue comme je l'ai signalé dans un de mes messages ci-dessus. D'autre part il est bien d'indiquer l'extension en fin de nom de fichier ; ceci permet au logiciel qui télécharge de savoir ce qu'il peut faire du fichier, de même pour celui qui caresse la souris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vraiment le cercle vicieux de StuffIt Expander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations.


----------



## kamkil (29 Juillet 2003)

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La j'ai pas le temps de le telecharger donc si ca prend pas trop de place et que ca te derange pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait on sait pkoi on perd la partie ressource lors d'un mail? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vraiment nul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eudora veut pas ouvrir le fichier parce qu'il est trop gros au fait...

J'espere sortir du cercle dans le courant de la semaine


----------



## kamkil (29 Juillet 2003)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Compact Pro, s'il est installé bien sûr, sait "débinhexer"
> 
> ...



Ah!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est ptet la solution finalement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suffit que l'image de compact pro soit du compact pro auto-extractible...


----------



## Bernard53 (29 Juillet 2003)

Quand je disais que Compact Pro sait "débinhexer", ce qui est juste, je pensais au fichier *StuffItExp.hqx* qui est un fichier "binhexé". Je ne voulais pas dire qu'il fallait utiliser Compact Pro pour faire une archive, auto-extractible ou non, de StuffIt Expander. Si vous faites une archive auto-extractible avec Compact Pro, le fichier qui est créé est une application et bingo ! fichier avec des ressources donc problème classique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Par contre on peut faire une archive simple qui, elle, ne contient que des données et là il n'y a pas de problèmes de téléchargement. Mais encore faut-il avoir Compact Pro déjà installé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour débinhexer avec Compact Pro il faut aller dans le menu Divers et choisir *Convertir DEPUIS BinHex4...* et aller ouvrir le fichier à débinhexer. Vous remarquerez à ce propos qu'il est aussi capable de binhexer, option dans ce même menu.

Autrement si voulez-vous obtenir Compact Pro par l'intermédiaire d'une archive auto-extractible générée par lui-même, ce n'est pas possible par téléchargement, voir le pourquoi ci-dessus. Ou bien je n'ai compris ceci : 





> Suffit que l'image de compact pro soit du compact pro auto-extractible...


Et, bien sûr, Compact Pro fourni sur le lien donné plus haut est une archive .bin donc qui nécessite StuffIt Expander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est effectivement le cercle vicieux de StuffIt Expander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations.


----------



## Bernard53 (30 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Eudora veut pas ouvrir le fichier parce qu'il est trop gros au fait...*


Je dispose d'une version plus ancienne de StuffIt Expander et donc moins grosse (270 Ko) la version 4.0.1 aussi binhexée, à tout hasard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui suffit pour débinhexer la version 5.5. Et là Eudora devrait l'ouvrir.
À tout hasard j'ai également mis la version compactée avec Compact Pro





Bonne chance.


----------



## kamkil (30 Juillet 2003)

De retour sur le PowerBook 1; je suis en train de telecharger tout ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ca prend du temps mine de rien avec ces vieux modems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Je vous informe des que j'ai fini de tester ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A mon avis la piste du Stuffit 4.0.1 est la plus prometteuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage je voulais remercier nanard (c'est mieux que bernard, non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour avoir mis en ligne tant de trucs, c'est vraiment sympa


----------



## ficelle (30 Juillet 2003)

et ton slip, ça va mieux ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juillet 2003)

Bon bah ca marche pas mieux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eudora veut rien m'ouvrir, Compact Pro est binhexee et HexEdit est en .sit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plz aidez-moi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Je vais allez voir chez Wal-Mart si ils vendent pas des balles a tout hasard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Zitoune (30 Juillet 2003)

StuffIt 4 que je t'ai envoyé par mail, ça n'a rien donné ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juillet 2003)

Je n'ai recu aucun mail... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mes adresses principales sont yukel.monfray@mac.com et yukel.monfray@wanadoo.fr

Ptet c'etait trop gros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait kkn a l'explication pkoi on perd la partie ressource d'une app quand on mail on juste FTPete? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vraiment de la grosse merde ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Yaurait pas moyen de leurer le systeme en changeant l'extension par exemple ou en changeant le type du fichier?
Eudora veut toujours rien entendre meme avec un fichier de 166ko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PLZ HELP!!!


----------



## mad'doc (31 Juillet 2003)

Le point positif de WinZip sur Windaube est que l'on peut faire des fichier "auto-extractibles" qui ne nécessitent pas de posséder le décompresseur pour voir le contenu !!!
A faire méditer à Aladdin Software...


----------



## kamkil (31 Juillet 2003)

Au fait c'est marquer officiellement sur le site de stuffit qu'il faut stuffit pour l'ouvrir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ils fournissent pleins de conseils pour sortir du cercle vicieux mais bon, ca m'aide pas trop...

J'ai une autre idee ptet: faire ca avec un pq et transferer par disquette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je reposte pour vous dire si ca a marcher


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le point positif de WinZip sur Windaube est que l'on peut faire des fichier "auto-extractibles" qui ne nécessitent pas de posséder le décompresseur pour voir le contenu !!!
> A faire méditer à Aladdin Software...



Mais Stuffit Deluxe permet aussi de faire des fichiers autoextractibles (au choix pour Windows... en .exe ou pour Mac... en .sea). Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'y a pas moyen de trouver une version autoextractible  de Stuffit Expander.


----------



## Bernard53 (31 Juillet 2003)

remyleroy a dit:
			
		

> Mais Stuffit Deluxe permet aussi de faire des fichiers autoextractibles (au choix pour Windows... en .exe ou pour Mac... en .sea). Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'y a pas moyen de trouver une version autoextractible  de Stuffit Expander.


Cela est dû à la nature particulière des fichiers Mac. Simplement, les fichiers auto-extractibles pour Mac (par exemple .sea), sont des applications. Les applications contiennent des ressources et les ressources .... sont perdues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Essayez de transférer un banale application Mac comme SimpleText sur une disquette formatée PC et allez voir combien elle fait d'octets une fois lue par le PC ... 0 Ko !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Relisez-là sur le Mac et vous verrez qu'il y a toujours le nombre d'octets original ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Conclusion : les PC ignorent totalement le champ de ressources des fichiers Mac et ne reconnaissent que le champ de données. Voilà pourquoi il ne faut jamais décompresser sur PC un fichier compressé destiné à un Mac, tout au moins un fichier qui contient un champ ressources ; s'il n'y a que des données il n'y a aucun problème.

Et pour ça l'idée de  *kamkil*


> J'ai une autre idee ptet: faire ca avec un pq et transferer par disquette


, le pq je le prends pour PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, me parait bien compromise.

Salutations.


----------



## kamkil (1 Août 2003)

Bah oui c'est mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miganuts de #macintosh de l'IRC de voila a mis en ligne un installer directement heberger chez lui a miganuts.dyndns.org mais le messant a eteint son ordi quand j'etais a 28% du transfert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kkn pourrait essayer de hoster l'installeur directement chez lui avec acces FTP?

Thx


----------



## Bernard53 (1 Août 2003)

Ça (le serveur) fonctionne de nouveau, j'ai téléchargé le fichier *Aladdin Expanderâ,,¢   5.5 Installer*, drôle de nom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Inutile d'essayer de le télécharger, c'est l'application telle quelle qui a été mise sur le serveur et naturellement il n'y a que les 505 470 octets de la partie données ; c'est toujours le même problème il manque les 319 095 octets de la partie ressources !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour de l'info à propos des fichiers Mac et une piste pour essai avec un PC   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est par ici et sur les pages référencées sur le site.


----------



## PipoCanaja (1 Août 2003)

Personne n'a penser a tester une image disque ?

Qqun te fait une image disque et te la met en telechargement avec sur l'image l'appli de l'installer deja decompressé&amp;e ...



Voila ... en seperant que ca puisse t'aider


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2003)

Bon allez...

http://homepage.mac.com/remyleroy/

Tu y trouveras 2 fichiers: l'un Stuffit Expander est l'application non compactée, non binhexée, non rien du tout...

L'autre Stuffit Expander.sea est une version compactée auto-extractible

En principe en passant par l'iDisk, tu devrais bien retrouver l'application sans que celle-ci ait perdu quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Bernard53 (2 Août 2003)

Si *kamkil* pouvait nous dire quelle version du système est installée sur son PowerBook 180, au moins la 7.1 en tout cas, et surtout de quels utilitaires il dispose sur ce Mac et dans quelle version en cas de réponse positive :

- StuffIt Expander --- non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- HexEdit --- non
- Compact Pro --- non
- ResEdit --- ???
- File Buddy --- ???
- Disk Copy --- ???
- autres --- ???

Et quel(s) lecteur(s) de courrier, mis à part Eudora ? À ce propos il faudrait essayer de savoir pourquoi il ne veut pas décoder les fichiers BinHex car normalement il fait cela de façon standard. Pistes possibles (je ne connais pas Eudora) : 
- lui allouer plus de mémoire
- redéfinir ou jeter les préférences
- réinstaller si c'est possible
 - autre, mais quoi ?

Sinon *PipoCanaja* a eu une très bonne idée avec la suggestion de l'image disque. Je viens d'en faire une de l'installateur avec Disk Copy en version FU1-6.3.3. On obtient un fichier de Créateur dimg et de Type ddsk. Bien que ce fichier possède des ressources, je les ai volontairement détruites. Après avoir transféré ce fichier modifié sur un Mac fonctionnant avec Système 7.5.3, j'ai vérifié qu'il n'avait toujours pas de ressources. Et là j'ai utilisé la version 6.2 de Disk Copy qui a parfaitement monté l'image et j'ai pu récupéré l'installateur : Aladdin Expander 5.5 Installer. Donc cela parait une très bonne piste, encore faut-il posséder Disk Copy. De toute façon j'ai mis l'image en ligne : par là l'image (1 976 320 octets).

Pour *remyleroy*, très très long pour accéder à votre page, une éternité avec un modem 56 K, alors pour *kamkil*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et impossible d'avoir les liens ; mettez plutôt les liens tels que dans ce post pour que l'on puisse tester. Après 3 essais de chargement de la page voilà où ça s'arrête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'ai également mis une autre image disk en ligne, dont j'ai également détruit les ressources mais qui peut être utilisée ainsi avec l'ancêtre de Disk Copy c'est-à-dire Duplication (qui a peut-être un autre nom en version US) qui permet de faire des disquettes à l'identique. Elle est là. Comme ce fichier (1 474 644 octets) risque bien d'arriver sans ces identifiants, sachez qu'il faudra lui mettre dImg comme Type et dCpy comme Créateur, sinon Duplication ne le reconnaitra pas.

À suivre.


----------



## kamkil (4 Août 2003)

Re tout le monde, pardon pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour repondre a tes questions nanard ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), oui j'ai resedit et un truc pour monter les images apparement mais pas de filebuddy (trop recent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'ai pu recupere stuffit expander 4.5 ainsi que stuffit 5.5 _compresser_ en .sit par DropStuff pour que le tout tienne sur une disquette. Merci au seul iMac de la Princeton Public Library 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le pauvre il a plus le net a cause d'une maintenance a deux balles et un mec qui sait pas configurer TCP/IP ou qui a la flemme de se bouger le cul -ya un autre iMac qui marche sur le net apparement mais c'est celui de la librarian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) - et comme l'idiot a mis des securites, proxy et firewalls de m**** je peux plus poster depuis la biblio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ; remarquez vu la lenteur des pq qu'il y a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mais tous les problemes sont pas resolus. J'ai donc maintenant compact pro 1.5.2 (qui etait en .bin)ainsi que stuffit 4.5. Malheureusement je suis pas arriver a decompresser le stuffit 5.5 avec le 4.5, ca quitte d'office. J'avais bien une version 5.5 en .hqx qui trainait sur le bureau et j'ai pu l'expander avec stuffit 4.5 sauf que le probleme c'est qu'elle plantait pendant la decompression... 
Apres redemarrage, stuffit 5.5 ne s'ouvre plus du tout et invoque une erreur -39 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Donc faut que je re dl la version de stuffit 5.5 en .hqx et reteste tout ca


----------



## Zitoune (4 Août 2003)

Bon courage


----------



## Bernard53 (4 Août 2003)

Si vous avez Compact Pro qui est opérationnel vous pouvez télécharger cette archive (815 940 octets de Type PACT et Créateur CPCT soit Compact Pro) qui contient l'installateur de StuffIt Expander 5.5. Il ne restera plus qu'à la décompresser avec Compact Pro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça devrait rouler. Sinon il y a aussi une version BinHex ici (1 120 935 octets) que Compact Pro peut débinhexer (voir la méthode dans mon post du 29/07 à 13 h 53) de même que StuffIt Expander 4.5, mais la version que vous possédez m'inquiète car apparemment elle ne fait que générer des erreurs.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais gardons bon espoir.


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

Je suis enfin sorti du cercle vicieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour mon probleme il s'averait en fait que netscape 2.02 corruptait les fichiers .sit qu'ils telechargeait. Vous comprenez, comme je peux pas ouvrir en meme temps que stuffit faute de memoire, le vieux se doit de le sauvegarder et de foutre la merde au passage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a tous pour votre aide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En tout cas, on peut pas en sortir sans un minimum de soft installer et ca c'est vraiment nul


----------



## Zitoune (7 Août 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis enfin sorti du cercle vicieux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



corrompait ?


----------



## Bernard53 (7 Août 2003)

Très bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais donc pouvoir virer tous les fichiers installés temporairement sur mon iDisk et par conséquent les liens indiqués dans mes messages précédents ne fonctionneront plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations.


----------



## mad'doc (7 Août 2003)

Moi aussi, je supprime le fichier (inutilisable en plus) de Stuffit.


----------

